# You're getting robbed!!



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)




----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

:thats: :thats: :thats:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Remind me never to buy a bluetooth headset for my phone. Aside from the fact that people just look silly with them, it appears that they are dangerous.


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggthump 

Good One!


----------



## jutley (Oct 11, 2006)

That is hilarious!


----------



## glennb (Sep 21, 2006)

I also think the people with bluetooth headsets look silly.


----------

